# error installing 7.0



## rfrazier (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm having a problem installing FreeBSD 7.0. I'm trying to select install media from CD/DVD under Choose Installation Media and it tells me that no cd/dvd devices found.  I find this very weird because install program booted just fine from CD.  Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2009)

rfrazier said:
			
		

> Any suggestions?


Tell us a bit about your hardware. Or perhaps try 7.1 or 7.2-RC1.


----------



## rfrazier (Apr 28, 2009)

Hardware:

Asus p5Q-E motherboard
intel core 2 quad 
750 Gb SATA
Sony CD/DVD DRU-830A

I need to install CPanel so I cannot use v7.1 or 7.2 because CPanel doesn't support.


----------



## lyuts (Apr 28, 2009)

Check your devices:

> ls -l /dev/*cd*


----------



## ale (Apr 28, 2009)

7.2 will be available in days.
Can you try installing 7.1 or, even better, 7.2RC2?
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.2

I don't know if it's your case, but support for a lot of new devices has been added.
If it works, you will be able upgrade more easily to 7.2 as soon as it will be released.


----------

